# Datenbankabfragen MVC Pattern



## Tort-E (11. Nov 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich schreibe gerade eine Anwendung, die Daten aus einer Datenbank abfragt und natürlich auch wieder hineinscheibt.

Ich versuche mich an das MVC Prinzip zu halten, stoße aber auf das Problem wo ich die spezifischen Abfragen unterbringe...

Meine Frage(n) also:
Wo definiere ich die Abfragen? Im Controller, reagiere also auf die Benutzeraktion oder im Model, wo ich alle möglichen Abfragen (inkl. Joins) definieren muss.

Wie macht Ihr das?


----------



## stg (11. Nov 2015)

Der Controller dient nur als Schnittstelle zwischen View Und Domain Model. Wie / wo /warum die Daten persistiert werden, das geht nur das Model etwas an.

Üblicherweise verwendet man im Model selbst auch wieder eine mehrschichtige Archtitektur.


----------



## Tort-E (11. Nov 2015)

Kannst Du mir einmal ein ganz einfaches Beispiel für die mehrschichtige Architektur machen?
Nehmen wir an ich gabe eine Tabelle Mitarbeiter. Entsprechend habe ich eine Model Klasse Mitarbeiter.
Ich würde jetzt ein Interface schreiben, welches die Sql Statements entgegennimmt (vom Controller) und ein ResultSet zurückliefert. Das RedultSet wird dann im Controller weiter verarbeitet.


----------



## strußi (11. Nov 2015)

ein tutorial das das meines erachtens gut erklärt ist dieses
Es ist nich vollständig aber das wichtigste ist drin


----------

